# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Worms in eggs

## Tropicok

I have tiny thread-like white worms in the eggs.  What to do?  Did they come from the adults or environment?  Puzzled.  

FYI:  These are the first dart frog eggs I've ever had.  They are from my D. leucomelas orange and very happy that 1 of 3 survived.  It's tail just straightened out and ready to leave the goo.  
Alice

----------


## hyla

Interesting, I would think the worms were passed from the parents, or possibly from uneaten feeders in the environment?

----------


## DC101

Could you post a picture of them?

----------


## Tropicok

The leuc. tadpole still has not developed limbs.  Anybody got any ideas?

----------

